# Exodons And Whimples?



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

125gal tank.... 10-15 whimple p's and 10-20 exos?

work not work?

i know I can try... but I am not made of $$.

debating between that... or caribas.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Wimples may be in danger from shots by the Exodons.

However both primarily feed on scales...however i think the exos would be much quicker to take shots rather than to get shots taken at.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I have to agree with Dawgz on this one. Kind of concerns me that they are both scale eaters. I would just go with 15 wimples. I love the look of adult wimples.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Hummm, Whimples or Caribas, are you kidding?... just put 5 Caribas in there!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

This guy's doing it:


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ive had exos in with my reds for a month now and all is good so far


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Smoke said:


> This guy's doing it:


That video doesn't show the long term picture! Exos barely get along with each other much less with slower moving whimples. He has the right idea with a heavily planted tank, but, fundamentally, lots of casualties will occur = FAIL!

Don't do it.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

It all depends on the fish, but I agree theres no long term updates so far. As you can see theres a puffer in there aswell not sure if its for a aggression neutralizer but If you got the space and believe in your self then anything can be possible...execpt humans flying without man made machines. The tank in that vid is also heavly planted so I guess that helps. Good luck if you get it to work though.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Damn, those are some HUGE exos.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

wimples look cute, i might get some form aquascape


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

i have 22 red bellies and 15 exodons in my 180g. with about 20 other random tetras and plecos for about 2 months everything seems fine so far... the only thing i noticed since the co-hab the Ps control the bottom of the tank and the exodons stay mid tank. my Ps dont swim to the top that much anymore.


----------

